# 'Gravity' Satellite Ready for Testing



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

SkyReport:


> The European Space Agency (ESA) said last week that its first satellite dedicated to measuring the Earth's gravity field is now ready for pre-launch testing.
> 
> Known now simply as GOCE - the Gravity field and steady-state Ocean Circulation Explorer satellite - the unit has been under construction in Italy for nearly a year. According to reports, the satellite will soon be shipped to the ESA's research and technology center in the Netherlands for final testing.
> 
> ...


www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------

